# Finished Soulforge



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I found it a good read that follows up on Deliverance Lost. Clocking in at about 124 pages. It shows of Corax and a small team of legionaries as they work to find out what have happened on the forge world of Constanix II after discovering Word Bearer links to there.




Which turns out to be the Word Bearers in the process of corrupting the mechanicum priesthood with the promise of forbidden technology. Corax finding and allying with dissident mechanicum as he seeks to cut out the corruption before its too late. 

One of the more interesting tidbits is actually from the extra story insert in the dust jacket also by Gav Thorpe. Shadowmasters. Which tells about a formation within the Raven Guard that is called the Mor Deythan, which speaks about the small brotherhood of shadowmasters within the legion whom have inherited more than the standard geneseed but also the secret gift of the primarch, sharing his unique gift to remove themselves from the perceptions of others.

Another bit in the book is the revelation of the nature of Raven Guard Reflex shields. They are essentially inverted void shields. Instead of shunting incomming fire into the warp, they instead shunt all emanations from the shielded target into the warp. Rendering it undetectable.

At the very end Corax faces the leader of the Word Bearers, a librarian turned sorcerer, whom draws power from the warp to become a daemon prince. A quite intense fight, but Corax reigns supreme, however becomming haunted by the traitor's words that the Emperor used the warp to create the Primarchs, having always believed he sprung from pure science.



Edit: Oops: Wrong forum, could a mod move it to the fiction forum?


----------

